# Elgin twin 60



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 20, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283171130792


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 20, 2018)

Seller says "It's up to you look closely at the pictures before taking action" 
I shall heed his advice!


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2018)

Pass


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 20, 2018)

5K and only 9 pictures from one side?


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> 5K and only 9 pictures from one side?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2018)

I like it. Nice guard.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 20, 2018)

I like it for about half of the asking price. Now if it had the tank and battery holder, different story.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 21, 2018)

Thats a 1940 "Finest Equipped," didn't come with a tank.  The carrier and saddle tell all.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok so here's a little bit of what happened. I've been watching all the comments on this guy's FB post in one of the vintage bicycle groups. He just found it the other day, and had no idea what he had. He was only looking for information.  People were commenting left and right, telling him it's valuable, wanting to buy it, telling him American Pickers bought one for $3k, etc.
People kept asking for a price and he kept telling them he didn't want to sell it, but they wouldn't let up, so he said he'd list it on ebay for a ridiculous price and hope to get around $3k.
Then someone explained all the cons of selling it on ebay, and how he has serious buyers commenting on the FB post, so he decided to pull the ebay listing.
I don't know the current status, as the post has not been updated as to whether he sold it or not.
I do know he had at least one offer of $2k on FB, possibly other offers through PM.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2018)

The vultures 




are surrounding.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 21, 2018)

Crazytown. Facebook is a brain rotting disease.


----------



## stoney (Sep 21, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> View attachment 871952
> 
> View attachment 871953
> 
> ...




BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2018)

Yeah, thanks for posting that.
Now I know, more than ever, that I want nothing to do with Facebook.


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Sep 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, thanks for posting that.
> Now I know, more than ever, that I want nothing to do with Facebook.




I don't do Facebook either


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree with Marty. Seems like a lot of people on there dipping in the Kool-Aid and don't know the flavor! I think someone on here mentioned one time about FB being for teenage girls! I don't see anything there I need to be involved with. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2018)

You guys do realize the exact same thing happens here on the CABE, every single time a newbie is looking for info on a rare bike. 
We're just not as aware of it because it's done more through private messages than in public.
Does a certain Aerocycle ring a bell? Not the one that was for sale, the one before that.

Edit: I'm referring to being asked repeatedly for a price even though he made it clear he wasn't intending to sell it and was just looking for info.
Yes there are some comments from folks who clearly have no idea what they're talking about, but we also see that here on the cabe all the time as well.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> I like it for about half of the asking price. Now if it had the tank and battery holder, different story.




You could probably buy it for about half the asking price. 
He just got caught up in all the commotion, offers, and harassment from people wanting him to put a price on a bike that he didn't originally want to sell.
At first he was saying he didn't need the money, but once he learned it was something special he decided he could use the money more than the bike. 
He mentioned he was hoping to get around $3k after all that.

As I mentioned, he did pull the ebay listing. But I don't blame him at all for listing it there with a high price. I blame all the folks who were pressuring him to sell it, and some of the other comments.
Those were just the public posts. I can only imagine what his inbox looked like.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> You guys do realize the exact same thing happens here on the CABE, every single time a newbie is looking for info on a rare bike.
> We're just not as aware of it because it's done more through private messages than in public.
> Does a certain Aerocycle ring a bell? Not the one that was for sale, the one before that.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I know, we get some spirited debates going on here, but the only solid piece of information to come out of all that, was what, @brwstrmgmt posted about it being a 1940 Finest Equipped model with catalogued evidence on the Cabe.
Facebook was useless, unless you're a little girl looking for some drama.
Maybe a Senate hearing or two, but that's about it. Lol!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 21, 2018)

Things can get pretty stupid on here but Facebook is way dumber than the Cabe.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Things can get pretty stupid on here but Facebook is way dumber than the Cabe.


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow dudes trying to low ball that guy...LOL..Also he is a idiot about how he is trying to sell it. I sold mine for more then he was asking on ebay and mine was missing the Guard and the pedals.... Also RED is the rarest color of these bikes just saying... most are black that you see.


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2018)

major POS!!


----------



## Beek (Sep 24, 2018)

Evil Bay, had really bad out come to many times.Slander Book, just try to read the posts above and American Pickers narcissism run amuck.. 
Seller, saw one just like it go for 3 grand on pickers.. got to be worth that much. Thanks pickers ?.. Why I almost quit trying to save these bicycles...
Buyer, yup but that one had a correct seat,wheels,fenders etc...yours has none of that and looks like it was in a fire and run over in the driveway. 
Things are wacky now a days, seriously...


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 24, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I know, we get some spirited debates going on here, but the only solid piece of information to come out of all that, was what, @brwstrmgmt posted about it being a 1940 Finest Equipped model with catalogued evidence on the Cabe.
> Facebook was useless, unless you're a little girl looking for some drama.
> Maybe a Senate hearing or two, but that's about it. Lol!





facebook!

this guy made it for YOU!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ricobike (Sep 26, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Things can get pretty stupid on here but Facebook is way dumber than the Cabe.




I happen to like Facebook, but yeah the bike groups are usually way behind in the information dept.


----------



## then8j (Sep 26, 2018)

Where any of the guys on that Facebook thread members here on the Cabe.......? I recognized a couple names...... just saying

There are many sources for deals, just need to know how to use them with skill.
A wood chipper is a useful tool but if used wrong it can suck you in and eat you up.......


----------

